# How little I know about Pushmatic breakers



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

I live and work in small world, electrical that is.

Up until a fewy ears ago I have never seen a Federal Pacific Electrical
Panel, and have yet to see a Zinsco Electrical Panel.

I have heard about "pushmatic circuit breakers".

Well today was my 1st. encounter with a very very old electrical
panel with, pushmatic breakers.

Of course the owner know what was wrong, and I should stop by
and change the breaker. Ha. Ha. Ha. 

Got there, and there staring back me was a panel with pushmatic
circuit breaker. I now stand inside a wet cellar, in front of this
electrical panel with flashligh in hand.

"You see every once in a while the circuit breaker trips, (one of two),
and my tenant doesn't get any hot water."

There was 30 amp. is on the left, and a 20 amp. is on the right side. 
Added together that supply 240 volts to the storage hot water tank.
And not one of the two infividual circuit breakers were trip when I arrived.

Well I left with the storage hot water tank upper and lower heating
elements were working.

Questions: I see Semens makes a Pushmatic circuit breaker. A P130
they also make a P230. 2nd. question: I know (blank) about the 
histrory of the Pushmatic, was there just one design? Or there
more than one design, therefore would more then on style of electrical
panel for the Pushmatic breakers.

Yes I want to replace the whole panel, but I need to know more facts
before pushing for a complete replacement of the service electrical
panel.

Thanks for any information. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Aren't new things great and cool to see and find?:thumbup:

Marc and others will be able to throw out the info you are looking for.


----------



## rip (Jan 8, 2009)

{Questions: I see Semens makes a Pushmatic circuit breaker. A P130
they also make a P230} !!!!!!!!!!!!! P130 is single pole 30 amp, P230 is a 2 pole 30 amp I don't think they ever changed they will fit!!! I would think u need the P230 for the water heater


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

I like the bulldog picture on the cover


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You'll find Pushmatic breakers with lots of names on them... Pushmatic, Siemens, Goulds, ITE, and maybe a few others. They all bolt in exactly the same; there were no versions that are not compatible with each other. The 230 is what you want. It sounds to me like someone's supplying a water heater with a single 30 and a single 20, making up a Frankenstein 2-pole breaker. Get the right breaker for the water heater. Might not be a bad idea to ohm out or meg the water heater before you leave.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tech Tip... The bus in Bulldog panels normally had a tapped hole in the bottom of each bus rail that you can easily bolt subfeed lugs on to. Pretty handy if you need to add a good many circuits, and a panel change is out of the question. You can subfeed out of the bus and set a "normal" panel right next to it.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*MDskunk*, yes it Frankenstein wiring at its worst.

So in your opinion, if I purchase the Seimans brand Pushmatic circuit breaker, it should bolt right into the building owner, existing electrical
panel.

The Siemans Pushmatic; 2-pole P2 Type For 1 phase Device Only. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

partimer31 said:


> So in your opinion, if I purchase the Seimans brand Pushmatic circuit breaker, it should bolt right into the building owner, existing electrical
> panel.
> 
> The Siemans Pushmatic; 2-pole P2 Type For 1 phase Device Only. :thumbsup:


I don't need to have an opinion on that. I can say "YES", as a matter of fact.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*MD*

What else can I say but a big thanks, for your most recent post. :thumbsup:

Now I can talk turkey with the building owner. :jester:


----------

